

Decoupling Rails forms from persistence - abernardes
http://abernardes.github.io/2014/10/07/decoupling-forms-from-persistence.html

======
tuomasj
I like this article. If you are going to write more on the subject, I'd like
to read how you handle uniqueness validations with FormObjects

~~~
abernardes
I do plan to write more on validations. I just have some ideas I'd like to
battle test first :)

Thanks for your comment.

